

FBI Says Researcher Hacked Plane Mid Flight - ledgeditor
https://securityledger.com/2015/05/federal-affidavit-alleges-researcher-hacked-planes-in-flight/

======
tptacek
Previously, and better:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9558615)

------
linuxhansl
Yeah. Let's "back off from [] research on avionics". Maybe if we don't talk
about it it'll magically all go away, and planes will secure themselves.

Apparently another case of clueless FBI agents afraid of what they do not
understand.

Without researchers poking at possible vulnerabilities, we won't know about
them until somebody uses them to do actual damage.

Admittedly the tweet was a big misguided, but please call me back when the FBI
catches somebody not based on a public tweet.

------
marak830
I believe a read it was on a simulator on the Ars Technica forums. Silly
headline -.-

